# Rapido 9048DF Roof



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

May seem a funny question but does anyone have or can get for me please a photo of the roof of a 9048DF?

Its a bit ackward for me to pop around to the dealer.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Rapido9048df*

Hi,
Yes. 
Helen.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido 9048df Roof*

Hi,
Have PM'd you with offer of photo by e-mail. Not sure how to put photo in forum reply.
Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Rapido 9048df Roof*



ColinC said:


> Not sure how to put photo in forum reply.
> Colin


:: SEE HERE :: 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oops  

You can also use the "attachment" facility, just under this box where I'm typing this.

Click on "Add an attachment", and follow your nose :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thank you so far. I have PM'D ColinC with my email. So I should get it one way or another.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Rapido 9048df*

Hi,

Sorry its taken so long, but hope these help. Had to lean out of a Velux window to take them. The fuzzy edge is the Thatch roof.

Helen


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Koppersbeat & ColinC. The pictures are a great help.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes useful for me too as it's our next choice of van. I wonder why the solar cable gland is fitted facing the wrong way? 8O


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tachno,

If you go onto the roof check the aerial gasket. Mine was not tight and let water in. I removed the gasket and black siliconed as you cannot easily get to the nut to tighten.

Have had no problems in 3 years. You will love the van. Is it going to be new?

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes but will have to wait a while to meet the price and not sure whether to accept a 3700kg or pay extra for a 4200. I imagine the 2.3 engine is plenty capable.

360 degree internal viewer on here
http://www.rapidomotorhome.co.uk/rapido_9048df.php


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I have the 4250 on 3 ltr. Bags of power when needed. I would suggest the 3500 model does not leave much spare capacity for "stuff" so the 3700 would be better however I just had the van weighed at St Malo docks last week on the way back from a short break and with full diesel and 50 % water we were 3660 with 2 persons. Granted a heavier chassis but from nett weight we have almost a tonne of space.

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Weight distribution seems to be excellent by design on this but many vans simply don't have enough payload on the back axle made worse by a huge overhang and rear storage. I've not yet found out what the front and rear axle limits are for these but I suspect 2000 rear 1700 front for the 3700


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Just checked mine and plated as following
Gross inc tow 5500 kg
Max 2450 kg
Front 2100 kg
Rear 2400 kg

I had it weighed at max fill ready for hols including full fuel/water/grey waste tank and had the following,

Front 1740 kg
Rear 1840 kg

So as you say a well balanced van.

Hope that helps

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

4250kg max yes 
Between me & mrsT we've changed our choice of van at least 4 times but glad it's before rather than after buying.
Previous first choice is the Knaus Sun Ti 650lf as reviewed by Road Pro Andy (available on utube) 
The only reservation the wife has is climbing over me out of the drop down bed but she accepts she'll get the hang of it in exchange for everything else the van has to offer for most excellent comfort and day to day use. 
Cheers


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Of course 4250 kgs.

As long as the wifes climbs over slooooowly its not a problem. However we find that one in the second floor bed and the other in the single downstairs works fine for us.

Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

If it's any help our 7.4m 7090 is plated at 3700.

front axle 1850
rear axle 2000

we usually run at about 3650 (full water/fuel & everything like snow chains & kayaks )

front 1800
rear 1850

'have checked this a few times on a weighbridge, and I think we could probably uprate it to 3850 AND use the extra payload by loading the garage/fitting bike racks etc.

Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's a very different vehicle Kev. The 9048 has all it's storage between the axles barring the wardrobe.
My own van is 1750 front 2000 rear which gives me over 400kg spare at the front and zero surplus at the back 8O


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep I appreciate that, but was really just pointing out that you might find the 3700 chassis has a 1850 front axle rather than a 1700 one (like you thought it might have in an earlier post).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes probably because of the bed :lol: 
Cheers


----------

